# My current satellite Freshwater LED + randomly stopped working



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Best bet would be to contact there help desk….they have completely replaced my fixture multiple times but not so sure what they would do if your fixture is older then 1 year...


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

lamiskool said:


> Best bet would be to contact there help desk….they have completely replaced my fixture multiple times but not so sure what they would do if your fixture is older then 1 year...


EDIT: I just got off the phone with FandS and they found it for me. only thing is that I bought it in late 13. yay me!!!


----------



## Lyana (Aug 4, 2014)

So does that mean they won't help you?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Lyana said:


> So does that mean they won't help you?


F&S is a retailer.. It would be up to Current to decide on this at this point.

To the O/p I'd check the power supply (It does use an external "brick" correct?).. It would be a fairly inexpensive fix..


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

How can I check if it's the "brick" that stops the power? I was thinking that it could be the problem. But I am not really sure... This month is just one big stress ball for me and here is another problem for me. whatever... Hopefully Current will be nice enough to help me on something.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> How can I check if it's the "brick" that stops the power? I was thinking that it could be the problem. But I am not really sure... This month is just one big stress ball for me and here is another problem for me. whatever... Hopefully Current will be nice enough to help me on something.


Assuming it plugs in you could just use a VOM and see if there is 12V out.. May still fail under load but at least "if" it is zero V out it is def. dead..

If it is hard wired into the fixture it is more complicated.. In the old days of zip cord or ind wires... driving a needle(s) into and through the insulation provided contact points for the VOM .. 
If it is round wire this won't work

ALL of this is AFTER the PS.. not before.. Pretty sure the AC side is OK...

Opening the fixture and testing at the switch is also possible..


Granted some of these are easier than others...

OK, test at male output for 12V (see diagram):

http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/CU04005.pdf


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Assuming it plugs in you could just use a VOM and see if there is 12V out.. May still fail under load but at least "if" it is zero V out it is def. dead..
> 
> If it is hard wired into the fixture it is more complicated.. In the old days of zip cord or ind wires... driving a needle(s) into and through the insulation provided contact points for the VOM ..
> If it is round wire this won't work
> ...


I am sorry if this is a dumb question but what is a VOM? I know a different accronym for vom in the medical field.


----------



## capri (Aug 23, 2012)

Just check the voltage .Its easy to do on the SAT+ ,where you plug the cables together .As for temporary lights ,just get some shop lights and CFL's .


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I am sorry if this is a dumb question but what is a VOM? I know a different accronym for vom in the medical field.











volt Ohm meter...


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

Volt-Ohm meter, Multimeter, ohm meter, it can go by a number of names.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

how would I go about checking the voltage? I have a battery tester but the end of the ac/dc is basically the same as a laptop transformer.

Edit: Just got an email from Current stating that they were sending me a new transformer at no cost. I hope that will cure the problem.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradleyv1714 said:


> how would I go about checking the voltage? I have a battery tester but the end of the ac/dc is basically the same as a laptop transformer.
> 
> Edit: Just got an email from Current stating that they were sending me a new transformer at no cost. I hope that will cure the problem.


GREAT.. 
Transformer/ dc power supply little difference for us.. though a transformer can be AC as well...


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

The transformer is a simple 12V DC power supply. If you have a bunch of power supplies lying around the house (most of us have lots), look and see if you have any that say the output is 12V and DC. Must be 12V DC, not AC, not some other voltage. It also needs to be at least 25 watts (it can be a lot more) or if it doesn't list watts it needs to be 2 Amps. 

If it is that, and has the right kind of connector, just plug it in. There is nothing at all special in that power supply, I know because I built my own setup for 4 of these on one tank. 

Or wait for the one they are sending.

I have 5 of these lights, and I have had one that got a bit flaky, it got "stuck" and won't respond to the remote. I disassembled the end of the light and found an abraded wire, fixed it, and it fixed the problem. But I do not recommend that for most people -- the components are VERY tight inside the light, and difficult to get apart, and difficult to get back together, and nothing much is serviceable unless it's a broken wire. But if the choice is throwing it away -- give it a try (or find someone who likes meddling with electronics).


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got the power supply and that was it!

Current is awesome for sending me the new power supply!


----------

